# Feederrutenstellung



## torino (28. März 2010)

Hallo
wenn ihr feedern geht wie baut ihr dann die Feederrute am See auf ? Wird die Rute in einem 90 Grad Winkel aufgebaut oder wie ? Und wenn man sie in eine 90 Grad Stellung gebracht hat kann man dann auch noch zusätzlich einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger benutzen oder geht das in dieser Stellung nicht mehr ?


----------



## Molke-Drink (28. März 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Wieso willst du mit ner Feeder angeln und dann n Pieper montieren,meiner Meinung nach völliger Humbuck....Die Spitze ist die beste Bissanzeige bei der Feeder.Ich stell sie auf 1 oder 2 uhr damit ich noch genug Resonanz für den Anschlag hab...
Mfg


----------



## Jack2jack (28. März 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Ich stelle die Rute auch immer im 135° Winkel zur Schnur, so ungefähr.
Also 45° vom Ufer wenn du gerade vor dir angelst, das reicht für die Bissanzeige.
Ich denke auch das du einen Pieper nicht brauchst, Feedern ist aktives angeln du must eh alle 2-10 Minuten neu auswerfen und sofort Anschlagen wenn du einen Biss erkennst. Wozu dann das nervige  gepiepe?

Grüße


----------



## HirRscH (28. März 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Eine Feederrute auf nen Pieper zulegen ist vollkommener Quatsch.

Meine Rute liegt immer so zwischen, dass der Winkel zwischen Rute und Schnur 90-110° beträgt. Und die Rutenspitze ist immer möglichst nah an der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## andy72 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

kannst die rute aber auch flach und paralel zum ufer legen und ein feeder target benutzen, ist wenn die sonne scheint nicht so anstrengend für die augen !


----------



## u-see fischer (28. März 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Da im See keine Strömung auf die Schnur drückt, muss diese auch nicht durch eine steile Rutenstellung aus den Wasser genommen zu werden. Daher kommt bei mir die Feederrute parallel zum Ufer auf die Rutenablage und somit bietet die Schur auch keine Angriffsfläche für den Wind.

Als Bissanzeiger besitzt die Feederrute eine sensiblel Spitze, zusätzliche Bissanzeiger werden nicht benötigt.


----------



## DaTamer83 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da im See keine Strömung auf die Schnur drückt, muss diese auch nicht durch eine steile Rutenstellung aus den Wasser genommen zu werden. Daher kommt bei mir die Feederrute parallel zum Ufer auf die Rutenablage und somit bietet die Schur auch keine Angriffsfläche für den Wind.
> 
> Als Bissanzeiger besitzt die Feederrute eine sensiblel Spitze, zusätzliche Bissanzeiger werden nicht benötigt.


 
Genau so schauts aus.
Im Fluss kannst die Rute bzw. musst du wegen der Strömung hoch stellen. An einem See mach ich es genau so das meine Spitze ziemlich nah am Wasser liegt und parallel zur Wurfstelle. 
Sorry aber beim Feedern noch einen Bissanzeiger zu benutzen ist der grösste Schwachsinn. Wozu hat sie den ne weiche Spitze? 
Viel Spass noch.|wavey:


----------



## powerpauer (1. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Um noch besser die Bisse zu erkennen und die augen zu entlasten empfehle ich immer wider die feederboard- ist eine plastick plate mit makirung.


----------



## da Poser (1. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Apropo Targetboard.

Ich habe damit noch nie gefischt, bin aber am überlegen mir eines zu fertigen.

Welche Farben sind da denn gut?

Hellblau mit schwarzen Strichen, oder was ganz anderes?
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Weiß mit schwarzen Streifen


----------



## trixi-v-h (1. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Bissanzeiger hatte ich letztes Jahr auch dazu genutzt. Hatte den Vorteil das ich vor dem Abflug der Rute ins Wasser wenigstens noch mal einen Piep gehört hatte.


----------



## powerpauer (1. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

@ Trixi

Es ist so geile spruch #6 und ich lach mich jetz kaput 

@ Da poster 

Also ich kann dir die feederboard -(Targetboard) nur zu 1000% ratten -:m ich habe mir vor kurtzem so ein besorgt die letzte jahre habe ich ohne geangeld #q

Bisserkenung-windschutz und Augen werden nicht so schnell schlapp das sind die vorteile 

ich benutze eine schwartze mit weissem makierung auf beide seiten 

selberbauen wollte ichzu erts ja auch ,aber die gekaufte ist einfacher auserdem kannst die in ale richtung schwinngen also die teile sind topp.

Gruß.


----------



## Grafbelzebub (2. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

wo kann man so ein Apropo Targetboard kaufen?
Wie sieht das Teil überhaupt aus?
Gruss


----------



## darula (2. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Das feederboard nutzt mir nur was am stillen Gewässer oder? Wenn ich an nem Gewässer mit Ströumng anlge, muss ich meine Rute ja steil aufstellen, d.h. das Targetboard müsste dann ewig hoch angebracht werden...oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## u-see fischer (2. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*



darula schrieb:


> Das feederboard nutzt mir nur was am stillen Gewässer oder? Wenn ich an nem Gewässer mit Ströumng anlge, muss ich meine Rute ja steil aufstellen, d.h. das Targetboard müsste dann ewig hoch angebracht werden...oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



Grundsätzlich Jein.

Am Rhein IMMER hoch, meistens auch in einem Brandungsrutenhalter (Dreibein), manchmal gehe ich auch an die Ruhr, dort ist die Strömung moderat und die Ruhr nicht sonderlich breit, Rute kommt paralle zum Ufer und ich keine Probleme |krach: mit den Kanuten #h.


----------



## HirRscH (3. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*



> Das feederboard nutzt mir nur was am stillen Gewässer oder? Wenn ich an  nem Gewässer mit Ströumng anlge, muss ich meine Rute ja steil  aufstellen, d.h. das Targetboard müsste dann ewig hoch angebracht  werden...oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


Um deine Frage zu beantworten, es hilft dir nur wenn du deine Rute flach ablegst und nicht aufstellst, ob das nun am See oder am Fluss ist. Es gibt halt eben auch Flüsse, wie zB die Ruhr oder die Werse die an den meisten Stellen recht langsam fliesen, da is der Strömungsdruck nicht so hoch und du kannst die Rute flach ablegen. In Flüssen wo es aber schneller fliest Rute HOCH.


----------



## Andal (3. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Beim fischen gegen den Strom kann man durchaus die Rute auch flach ablegen.

Gegen Kanufahrer hilft oftmals auch die lose Fütterung von Maden per Schleuder.

An der Lahn habe ich auch mal "zufällig" ein herannahendes Kanu "übersehen", als ich gerade am Maden nachschießen war. Darin befanden sich zwei Jünglinge und eine Tussi; die zwei käsigen Buben obercool und die Urinprimel enorm wichtig.

Als sie bemerkte, wie es im Kanu krabbelt, wurde sie irgendwie schrill und hektisch. Die Knaben trugen mir an, mich zu hauen. Ich warte heute noch auf deren Eintreffen. |wavey:


----------



## Doc Plato (3. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*



Andal schrieb:


> An der Lahn habe ich auch mal "zufällig" ein herannahendes Kanu "übersehen", als ich gerade am Maden nachschießen war. Darin befanden sich zwei Jünglinge und eine Tussi; die zwei käsigen Buben obercool und die *Urinprimel* enorm wichtig.



Thx, you made my day!


----------



## darula (4. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Hab mal zwei Bilder angehängt...
Ich hoffe mal, ich habe alles richtig gemacht. Habe auf beiden Ruten annähernd die gleiche Montage mit Futterkorb verwendet. (hoffentlich kann man auf den Bildern die Auflage einigermaßen erkennen)









Gleiches Futter, gleicher Köder, gleiche "Taktik" hatte aber ein "Bissverhältnis" von ca. 20:3 pro oldschool Schwingspitze innerhalb der letzten drei Tage. Mache ich da doch was falsch mit der Feeder?? Schwingspitze finde ich jedenfalls SUPER!


----------



## Allex (4. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Vielleicht hilfts  ja wenn du die Rute im 90° Winkel abstellst.

Grüße Alex


----------



## u-see fischer (4. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*



darula schrieb:


> Hab mal zwei Bilder angehängt...
> Ich hoffe mal, ich habe alles richtig gemacht. Habe auf beiden Ruten annähernd die gleiche Montage mit Futterkorb verwendet.
> 
> Gleiches Futter, gleicher Köder, gleicher "Taktik" hatte aber ein "Bissverhältnis" von ca. 20:3 pro oldschool Schwingspitze innerhalb der letzten drei Tage. Mache ich da doch was falsch mit der Feeder?? Schwingspitze finde ich jedenfalls SUPER!



Keine Bissanzeige funktioniert besser als die gute alte Schwingspitze :q

Bei der Feederrute würde ich auch die Rute wirklich paralle zum Ufer ablegen, sodass sich ein Winkel von 90° zur Schnur ergibt.


----------



## darula (4. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Keine Bissanzeige funktioniert besser als die gute alte Schwingspitze :q
> 
> Bei der Feederrute würde ich auch die Rute wirklich paralle zum Ufer ablegen, sodass sich ein Winkel von 90° zur Schnur ergibt.


Die 90° hatte ich am dritten Tag...keinerlei Änderung. Am ersten Tag hatte ich die Rute auf zwei "normalen" V-Faulenzern liegen. Bei nem Biss hat die komplette Rute vibriert. Am zweiten und dritten Tag habe ich sie auf der Feederauflage (siehe Bild) platziert...die verhindert ja praktisch jegliche Virbation #c


----------



## u-see fischer (5. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*



darula schrieb:


> Die 90° hatte ich am dritten Tag...keinerlei Änderung. Am ersten Tag hatte ich die Rute auf zwei "normalen" V-Faulenzern liegen. Bei nem Biss hat die komplette Rute vibriert. Am zweiten und dritten Tag habe ich sie auf der Feederauflage (siehe Bild) platziert...die verhindert ja praktisch jegliche Virbation #c



Wie befestigst Du denn den Futterkorb? 
Im Stillwasser erfolgen die Bisse sowieso eher vorsichtiger. Daher würde ich zur Schlaufenmontage raten, damit sollte der Fisch erstmal weniger Wiederstand spüren.


----------



## Allex (5. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Falls es in deinem Gewässer eine Strömung gibt, solltest du die Rute evtl. höher ablegen, damit selbige ausgeglichen wird.

MfG


----------



## darula (5. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Jo, Schlaufenmontage wie hier gezeigt:
http://www.barbenangeln.de/know-how/geraet/montagen/montagen.html
Habe nur als Änderung noch an den Futterkorbwirbel einen Gum dran.
Keine Strömung. Ich kann nicht sagen, das die Bisse vorsichtiger waren...zumindest nicht an der Schwingspitze!
#c


----------



## BallerNacken (5. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Schlägst du denn auch zum richtigen zeitpunkt an? Beim Feedern ist es sehr wichtig auch die kleinsten zupfer sofort mit einem Anhieb zu quittieren.

Weshalb man bei Feedern auch nur mit einer Rute angeln sollte. Und die Hände immer in "Angriffstellung" halten. Ansonsten versiebt man die Bisse reihenweise!


----------



## darula (6. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

ok, das könnte der Fehler gewesen sein. Manchmal hatte ich den Verdacht auf einen Zupfer hab aber abgewartet. Das war wohl falsch!? Lieber einmal zu oft anhauen als zu wenig. Mein Dealer meinte, er lässt seine feeder höchstens 5 Minuten draußen und holt dann wieder ein und befüllt neu. Seht ihr das auch so?


----------



## tenchhunter (6. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Genauso funktioniert Feedern, da man ja aufgrund der rel. großen Weite zum Futterplatz Futterballen nur schlecht anfüttern kann; und dieses Futter is schnell verputzt wenn ein schöner Weißfischschwarm über deinen Futterplatz steht. Desshalb bringt man das ganze Futter per Korb aus, dass mann immer einen permanenten Futterteppich hat.
Die anfutterfrenquenz hängt natürlich von der jeweiligen Beissituation ab, d.h. du bringst anfangs einige Körbe kurz hintereinander aus und wartest dann bis du Zupfer erhältst, danach muss du wieder kkonsequent Futter ausbringen!


----------



## HirRscH (6. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Normaler Weise macht man es so, dass man erst 4-6 Korbfüllungen ohne vorfach an den Platz wirft, dann so alle 5 Minuten wirft , dann alle 10 Minuten und so weiter. Die Abstände in denen du neues Futter an den Platz wirfst werden immer größer, sonst überfütterst du die Fische irgendwann. Und dann bekommst du irgendwann Bisse, da fast jeder Biss mit einem Anschlag quitiert wird, wirfst du danach auch immer wieder neu aus und hälst so deinen Futterplatz in Takt. So ist die Theorie, ich mach es meistens so dass wenn ich meinen Futterplatz angelegt habe und schon ne Stunde am Fischen bin, dass ich wenn nix geht spätestens alle 15 Minuten neu Werfe, aber bedenke wenn nichts mehr geht und du vorher Bisse hattest, kann es gut sein das die Fische überfüttert sind. Dann einfach anstatt des Futterkorbs nen Birnenblei nehmen und erstmal so weiterfischen.
Hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## darula (6. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Habe anfangs ca. 10 Mal nur mit Futterkorb rausgeworfen. Freilich beim ersten Mal gleich den Schnurclip rein. 
Dann habe ich ca. alle 15 Minuten nachgelegt. Aber das mit dem Intervall hört sich gut an. Werd ich das nächste Mal probieren! DANKE!


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Ich halte das häufige Auswerfen für eher kontraproduktiv. Das bringt in erster Line massenhaft Unruhe in den Futterplatz und verscheucht gerade jene scheuen Großfische die wir gerne am Haken hätten. Lieber nach den ersten paar Würfen die Futterkonsistenz verändern damit das Futter zum großen Teil im Korb verbleibt und die Rute dafür länger in Ruhe lassen.

PS: Ich stelle auch am See die Rute auf wenn kein Wind ist. Die Bisserkennung ist nach meinem Empfinden so deutlich besser da man als zusätzliche "Warnstufe" auch die Schnur im Auge behalten kann.


----------



## Dunraven (6. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten.

1: 5x ohne Haken den gefüllten Futterkorb auswerfen um Futter an den Platz zu bringen, dann alle 5-10 Minuten einholen und anfüttern.

2: Fertig zum Angeln auswerfen, 2 Minuten auf den ersten biß warten, dann wieder einholen und neu auswerfen. Das so 5-6x und dann auch den 5-10 Minuten Takt nutzen. 

Wie oft man neu einwirft hängt von den Bedingungen ab. Wichtig ist normal das sich das Futter schnell aus dem Korb löst! Wallerschrecks Methode ist z.B. schlecht. Bei einem Biß löst sich dann das Futter beim Drill und du hast Dein Futter und die Fische auf der Strecke zwischen Angelplatz und Ufer verteilt. 

Unruhe durch Einwerfen macht normal nicht viel. Wenn es so schlimm wäre, dann würde man nicht soviel fangen, und das die Fische sich an der Unruhe selten stören kann man auch bei anderen Situationen feststellen. Senke ins Wasser, 1-2 Minuten warten, Karpfen oder Schleie auf der Senke, das ist nichts besonderes. Die lassen sich also selbst von der unruhe einer Senke nicht abschrecken, nein es lockt sie teilweise an (Sand wird aufgewirbelt, Wolke im Wasser = gründelnde Fische = Nahrung). 

Ach mit Taucherbrille habe ich im klaren Wasser schon oft festgestellt das sie nach 2-3 Minuten schon wieder genau vor mir schwimmen, obwohl ich da gerade lautstark reingelaufen bin. Kurze Flucht, dann umdrehen und schon sind sie wieder da. Das selbe wenn ein Hecht sie in Unruhe versetzt. Schau mal hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTyt_WEQgJw Die sind nicht weg sondern gleich wieder da.


----------



## darula (9. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps!
Eine Frage noch: Wie mache/montiere ich die "Köder am Haken in den Futterkorb" Geschichte? Drücke ich den Haken samt Köder einfach ins untere Ende des Korbes? |kopfkrat


----------



## HirRscH (9. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Das ist beim normalen Feedern mit Draht oder Plastikkörben unnötig, da du nach dem Auswurf kurz wartest bis sich das Futter gelöst hat(je nach Konsistenz verschieden normaler weise so um die 40 sek.) und dann in Länge des Vorfaches Schnur einkurbelst, dann has du den Haken direkt im Futter liegen. Würdest du den Haken mit in den Futterkorb tun, besteht die gefahr das er sich dort verhängt und für den fisch unerreichbar ist. 
Den Haken mit ins Futter zutun ist nur bei "Method"-Futterkörben, bei denen das Futter ausenherum geknetet wird, üblich.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Das ist beim normalen Feedern mit Draht oder Plastikkörben unnötig, da du nach dem Auswurf kurz wartest bis sich das Futter gelöst hat(je nach Konsistenz verschieden normaler weise so um die 40 sek.) und dann in Länge des Vorfaches Schnur einkurbelst, dann has du den Haken direkt im Futter liegen. Würdest du den Haken mit in den Futterkorb tun, besteht die gefahr das er sich dort verhängt und für den fisch unerreichbar ist.
> Den Haken mit ins Futter zutun ist nur bei "Method"-Futterkörben, bei denen das Futter ausenherum geknetet wird, üblich.



Sehr schön erklärt!#6


----------



## powerpauer (9. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Hallo Leute 

Kurze Frage eignet sich ein sinkende Schnur auch zum feeder Angelei |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (9. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Gerade bei Grundangelmethoden mit sehr leichten Gewichten ist eine sinkende Schnur immer von Vorteil. Besonders aber dann, wenn der Köder teilweise schon in der Sinkphase genommen wird und es auf Tempo beim Anhieb ankommt.

Im Normalfall wird es aber keinen signifikanten Unterschied geben, ob man nun spezielle sinkende, oder eine ganz gewöhnliche Mono verwendet, da diese nach ein paar Würfen auch so viel Feuchtigkeit aufgenommen hat, dass sie nicht mehr auftreiben wird. Mit dem berühmten Spülilappen kann man auch ein bisschen nachhelfen und die Schnur somit entfetten, reinigen und zum sinken bringen.

Bei asbachuralter Kringelschnur ist aber auch da alles zu spät. Die gehört entsorgt und die Rolle neu bespult. Gute Monos kosten nicht die Welt...!


----------



## powerpauer (10. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

@Andal

Hallo Andal 

Ich habe noch zuhause ein sinkende Schnur von Tubertini die neue Navy Blu die benutze ich zu zeit zum stipen -Macht Angelei-da die Schnur relativ bei der stärke 0,20 aber wie eine 0,22 erscheint und mir einfach zum Macht zu groß ist wollte ich die eventuell zum Feeder benutzen.

eine kleine frage noch -ist es besser die Schnur bei feedern möglich mit kleinem Durchmesser zu benutzen wegen( Druck, strömung und  wetter.)

Danke für deine Info :vik:

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Natürlich wird eine dünne Schnur weniger Widerstand in der Strömung haben, als eine dicke. Das lässt sich sogar ausrechnen, in dem man den Durchmesser und die im Wasser befindliche Lauflänge zum Wert der Schnuroberfläche ausrechnet. Aber das ist schon extrem theoretisch und macht bei den üblicherweise benutzten Schnurdurchmessern keinen gravierenden Unterschied, es sei denn man vergleicht eine 18er mit einer 40er, die ja eh keiner beim Feedern benützt.

Entscheidender ist, ob die Schnur die mechanischen Anforderungen beim Feedern übersteht. Zum Teil hohe Wurfgewichte und scharfe Hindenisse am Grund belasten eine Schnur oft sehr. Hier am Rhein fische ich, ohne Schlagschnur, mit einer 25er und die reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## powerpauer (10. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

@ Andal

Danke für deine info -ich wollte für langsame Strömung die 0,20-0,22 benutzen in Bereich 30-40 m Entfernung die körbe sind etwa 20-30 gr plus Futter-ist die Tubertini Navy Blu geeignet für die angaben .

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Das sollte sie normalerweise schadlos packen. *Letzten Endes wird aber nur der Versuch zeigen, ob du damit und mit der Schnur zufrieden sein wirst!*


----------



## da Poser (10. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*



> Aber das ist schon extrem theoretisch und macht bei den üblicherweise  benutzten Schnurdurchmessern keinen gravierenden Unterschied, es sei  denn man vergleicht eine 18er mit einer 40er, die ja eh keiner beim Feedern  benützt.


Darüber können wir uns jetzt teilweise streiten.

Ich habe z. Bleistift im letzten Jahr mal eine Situation gehabt wo der Unterschied deutlich wurde.
Eine Rute mit 16er auf Grund mit einer 7gr Arlesey Bomb.
Die andere mit 25er und identischer Montage etwa 2m daneben im Stillwasser. Man konnte deutlich spüren wie bei aufkommenden Wind das Blei der zweiten Rute zu Rollen anfing. 
Das 7gr Blei war also bei der 16er ausreichend um die Montage am Punkt zu halten, bei der 25er nicht.
Als ich dann von 7 auf 15gr gewechselt habe war Ruhe im Karton.

Wenn man also sensibel fischen will spielt die Schnurstärke schon eine Rolle.
Hat man allerdings eh einen schweren Korb dran, ist- da gebe ich dir recht- die Schnurstärke für das Halten auf einem bestimmten Punkt von untergeordneter Bedeutung.

Allerdings kommt ja noch ein anderer Faktor gerade bei Strömung zum Tragen:
Je dicker die Schnur, desto stärker macht sich der Strömungsdruck in der Zitterspitze bemerkbar.

Folge ist ein "Dauertremor" der eine saubere Bisserkennung erschwert.
Man kann natürlich mit einer stärkeren Spitze reagieren, aber das macht die Montage auch unsensibler.

Wo die Rahmenbedingungen es zulassen sollte man imo feinere Schnüre einsetzen.



> ob die Schnur die mechanischen Anforderungen beim Feedern übersteht.


Darüber streiten wir uns ganz sicher nicht.



> *Letzten Endes wird aber nur der Versuch zeigen, ob du damit und mit  der Schnur zufrieden sein wirst!*


Darüber ganz sicher auch nicht. Bei manchen habe ich das Gefühl das das Angeln schon im Forum vorsimuliert wird.
Manche Sachen kann man aber nicht erörtern, die muss man selbst erfahren.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Darum gilt ja auch der salomonische Rat: So kräftig, wie nötig und so fein, als möglich. Und das Maß findet man eben nur durch den eigenen Versuch und die daraus resultierende Erfahrung; mit alleinseeligmachenden Formeln ist es da nicht weit her! |wavey:


----------



## powerpauer (10. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Danke für eure info

Es ist ja auch logisch das Mann bei feine Montage Gewicht feine schnur und bei etwas schwerere Montage ein Schnur der etwas stärke ist benutzt :m 

so jetzt muss ich aber los die fische warten auf mich in eine Stunde bin ich am Wasser und werde die Tubertini Navy Blu testen .

noch ein mal Bedanke ich mich für eure mühe und Wunsche ein wunderschöne Samstag. :m

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## RheinBarbe (10. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> wenn ihr feedern geht wie baut ihr dann die Feederrute am See auf ? Wird die Rute in einem 90 Grad Winkel aufgebaut oder wie ? Und wenn man sie in eine 90 Grad Stellung gebracht hat kann man dann auch noch zusätzlich einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger benutzen oder geht das in dieser Stellung nicht mehr ?


Stelle die Ruten soweit steil hoch, was mein Rodpod zulässt. Ist nicht ganz 90°, aber reicht.

Fische nur im Hauptstrom mit 0,28er Mono an 4,50m Ruten.





Ups, es geht ja um einen See, aber da kannste die auch steil hochstellen, beste Bisserkennung.

Gruß 
LD


----------



## darula (27. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Muss den thread nochmal hervorkramen...
Habe gestern auch mal am stillen Gewässer die Feeder steil aufgestellt. Die Parallel-zum-Ufer-Ablage "verbraucht" doch immer relativ viel Platz...
Steil funzt auch gut mit der Bisserkennung. Allerdings bin ich mir mit der Art des Anschlags nicht so sicher gewessen. Hier haben einige geschrieben, man sollte mit der Feeder eher seitlich nach hinten ziehen als ruckartig anschlagen. Was mache ich wenn die Rute eben steil aufgestellt ist?|kopfkrat
@LahnDöbel
Wie schlägst du mit deiner linke Rute an? ich nehme an du bist Rechtshänder und ich sehe auch kein Problem, bei deiner RodPod-Konstruktion, deine rechte Rute nach rechts hinten anzuschlagen...aber was machst du mit der linken?


----------



## RheinBarbe (28. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Hallo Ruler!

Gute Frage, eigentlich schlag ich "nach hinten", also Überkopf an. Durch die langen Feederruten ist der Weg den ich im Handteil mache sehr gering, dafür ist aber dann der Weg den die Rutenspitze/Schnur macht enorm. Meistens reicht da auch ein relativ schwacher Anhieb, die verfressenen Barben haun sich den Haken ja meistens selber rein wenn sie geschluckt haben und dann Gas geben.

Ich hab mich mal zeichnerisch probiert um zu verdeutlichen wie ich das meine.





Kann natürlich auch sein, dass leichte Neigung beim Anschlag drin ist, muss das mal beaobachten. "Im Eifer des Gefechtes" hab ich noch nie wirklich drauf geachtet wie der Anschlagwinkel der Ruten ist. Und auch als Rechtshänder kann ich doch nach "hinten links" anschlagen. Werfe ja auch manchmal von hinten links aus.

Gruß
LD


----------



## darula (29. April 2010)

*AW: Feederrutenstellung*

Danke für die tolle Illu.
Und damit hast du kaum Fehlbisse?
Wie würdest du anschlagen, wenn die Rute parallel zum Ufer abliegt?


----------

